# Exercising un-vaccinated puppy



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a 13 week old Jack Russell puppy called Ted, who myself and my partner purchased 1 and a half weeks ago.

The first couple of nights after purchasing him I was like, omg what have I done, but he's settled right in now and I wouldn't change him for the world! 
At the moment he cannot go out for walks as he has only had one shot, his second due next week but he still can't go out for walks another 2 weeks after that! 
He's not that most hyperactive pup in the world but I'm confused as to how much time I should spend playing with him. 
Currently I play with him about an hour in the morn, then he naps for a couple, then another hour, then another nap, and finally another hour in the evening. He seems to get disinterested quite quicky, I'll throw a ball and he'll just look at it rolling away. I take him outside with toys and all he wants to do is sniff around.
I do some training a few times a day, which he is doing really well with, but sometimes he shows his stubborn JR streak and just ignores me. I brought my parents JR up and he was really easy! Very motivated dog, but I moved out of the home recently and Ted is my first personal dog. 
Im not sure how I'm doing with him lol 
Any suggestions for games? He knows training commands; sit, down, wait, paw, come (but in the garden he is difficult to get his attention! )


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Seems like he's a relatively calm JRT, atypical of the breed, but you might want to feel a bit lucky. He's still very young, and looks like what you're doing so far is perfectly suitable for him. As long as he's not bouncing off the walls and ripping up toilet paper, you'll know you're doing something right with your JRT.  JRT's also have a prey drive of glorious measures, so if he's distracted in the garden, try reserving all your training sessions to the most boring room of the house LOL. 

Also, you may want to look into tastier treats for him as well, and see how his motivation improves. The sure-fire three descriptive treat words to keep a dog focused on you are "soft, warm, and stinky", as well as time your training sessions to right before his meal-times, when he is feeling especially hungry. If you happen to have hot dogs in the fridge... they will work wonders.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks! Yes I purchased some dog sausages yesturday, I tried playing hide and seek in the garden and he liked that, receiving a treat when he found me. He's very good at his training in the house, but not so much in the garden :S


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

If your yard is big enough and you have another person, you can call him back and forth between you to practice recall. Puppies love to play this game and it tires them out.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes I tried this today, but we had to put so much effort in as he just wants to stand and eat grass, or sniff. My brother came over to help this weekend, but other than that I'm pretty much on my own coz my partner works away. We ended up more tired than the dog I think, we've spent about 5 hrs today trying to tire him, if we dont get him to play he won't play by himself and just whines because he doesn't know what to do with himself. It's driving me crazy, just can't wait to walk him!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, it does take some effort to get their attention sometimes. Did you have awesome treats for him? Things like hotdogs and chicken? It may just take super high value treats to get him more interested in your game than sniffing. Running around like a loon and waving your arms can help too. haha

Walking sounds nice, but if he's so distracted in the yard you won't be able to get him far on a leash ;-) Try getting him to follow you around the yard, at your left heel, while following a treat. The more you can get him to walk with you (on or off a leash) the easier it will be to walk him when the time comes.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes I got some hot dogs yesterday, but when I bring them out, he wont run around, he just sits next to me waiting for some treats, I end up running up and down the garden myself with him and its on a hill! I feel dead afterwards LOL! He walks nice on the leash as I've been doing plenty of leash training so I'm hoping he'll be ok. I'll deffo bring the sausage on his walk


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That's why having two people with hotdogs helps - you can call him back and forth and not have to run around yourself ;-)

Is he interested in toys at all outside? You could try making a flirt pole so you can stand in one spot, but he can run around like a nut.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a six month old pup and have her for 2 months now. When she didn't have all her shots I walked her in front of my house - up and down the block. Try walking her in the backyard as well on leash. When I'm inside training her she sees the treat bag and gets excited - when I go outside with her I show her the treat bag and give her a treat before letting her off leash. I try calling her to come every so often and she listens about 90% to the "come" command; she also gets treats when she comes running to me by her own. She seems to only listen to me, not sure why but I have given my family the instructions on what I do and they claim they follow it. I also walk around the yard to get her to run around toward me and there are times I chase her to get her to run. Unfortunately, she doesn't fetch but I found she likes long objects so I threw one around and she ran after it; now she will run after anything that is thrown ... still won't bring it back though.

But with all that said, if your puppy isn't looking for exercise yet and is happy and not destroying things due to boredom - everything is OK.


----------



## dexterborg (Nov 16, 2012)

try using a small water pistol to get him into play mode - then switch to a tennis ball


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

I've not tried a water pistol yet, I'll have go today. I used bubbles yesterday though, he seemed to like those and they floated down the garden so it got him running


----------

